# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  is this pool fence compliant for QLD??

## wozzzzza

this 900mm between rails thing is confusing me, does it apply when the rails are the pool side or not??
i want the rails around 700mm apart, is this still compliant??

----------


## r3nov8or

Not compliant where I come from, so doubt it in QLD too. Must be non-climbable on the inside**. Place 60degree rails on the inside middle rail to avoid toeholds within the NCZ (900 mm inside arc from top of top rail).   
Believe it or not, put the palings on the inside (or both sides even better) and you are sweet. 
** Reason being is that you have no control over the carpark side - a kid could climb on a car, for example. Non-climbable on the inside deters them from the drop.  
If they are brave enough to not care about the drop, they deserve a swim  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

Wouldn't it be the pool owners responsibility to make their side of the fence compliant. 
How was the fence before.

----------


## cyclic

Very straight forward.
You don't say what distance the battens are apart.
The battens need to be no more than 10mm apart when the rails are inside and less than 900 apart.
But no one can tell you if the fence is compliant from a rough drawing because other factors come into play.
Have a read Does your pool comply? | Queensland Building and Construction Commission

----------


## Bros

Three strands of barb on the top would deter anyone.

----------


## r3nov8or

I assumed "palings" means full coverage, but now remember that QLD does paling fences differently to VIC

----------


## wozzzzza

so i would have to do this then?

----------


## r3nov8or

That's it

----------


## pharmaboy2

Yes mate, in Qld that complies.  Qld have a sensible law that says if the outside of the pool fence complies then the inside doesnt have to, but if the outside is non compliant then you need the 1800 mm non climb on the inside. 
pretty clear here  Does your pool comply? | Queensland Building and Construction Commission 
renovator has been brainwashed by the stupid rules that exist in Vict and NSW, for some reason they dont follow the Qld rules, who actually write the bloody things .  Ive got a copy of the legislation somewhere, but that site is clear on what the requirements are so just go with them.  Obviously the paling fence has to be non climababe

----------


## r3nov8or

> renovator has been brainwashed by the stupid rules that exist in Vict and NSW,...

  you are obviously still hung up on the fact your fence didn't comply. you should move...

----------


## wozzzzza

@@@ this confuses me.   The minimum height from finished ground level to the top of the barrier is 1200mm. Mine is 1820 = OKThe maximum allowable gap from finished ground level to the bottom of any barrier is 100mm. Mine is 20mm = OKThere must be one gap of at least 900mm between any horizontal rails on the outside, and the gaps in the vertical members must not exceed 100mm. Outside is flush with palings with around 1mm gap over time or to give way for tolerances = OKIf there is no gap between horizontal rails of at least 900mm (mine will be 700), then the horizontal rails must be on the inside and the gaps in the vertical rails must not exceed 10mm. Rails are on inside and gapless than 10mm = OKFor fences less than 1800mm high, climbable objects must be at least 900mm away from the pool barrier on the outside and, where the verticals are more than 10mm apart, 300mm on the inside N/A as mine is 1820mm high = OKFor fences at least 1800mm high, the 900mm non-climbable zone may be on the inside of the fence and must be measured from the top of the inside.  This could be useful for a boundary fence, for example, where it is difficult to make the non climbable zone outside the fence . Make sure that there is nothing underneath this zone that a child could jump on to, which would reduce the effective height of the fence from the minimum 1800mm This one confuses me a bit, NCZ may be on the inside, but its not, mine is on the outside. so im assuming that as i have the NCZ on the outside i do NOT need it on the inside = OK???  so all up does that mean im good to go with the 700mm spacing on the rails on the inside??

----------


## pharmaboy2

The last one is NA for you because you have the non climbable on the outside of the fence that’s over 1200 high.  It’s an either/or-

----------


## wozzzzza

yeah i ended up talking to our pool safety inspector today and he said it is all good to go as long as there is less than 10mm gap between palings

----------

